# Hunting Morality in Reference to Unhunted Rabbits



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

Just wondering what you all think about this as I am having issues with it myself, there is an area near where I live that is a public beach and alongside it has a open field with ditches and bryers that is teeming with rabbits, the area is filled with people during the day but at dusk and night I have it to myself. I have went hunting a couple of times but often come upon situations where I would feel uncomfortable to kill a rabbit. Due to the people walking by daily, the rabbits take no notice of you and often you can touch the bunnys and get within 4 yards of the older ones as they often come out on the path and out onto the beach. Is it ethical to kill an animal that has no idea it is in mortal danger and is such an easy kill, they do realise however that dogs are a threat and will bound upon sight of them. I have couple of pictures I will post alongside this to show you how close I can get.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

Maybe I have a cold heart. If its legal, and you are not doing it in front of moms, and kids. Kill that bunny. Make sure you are a good enough shot to kill the bunny and not wound it. The last thing you want is a kid finding a crippled bunny because of you. Bop that Bunny there is obviously too many and they will learn quick, you will only get that kind of access a few times. Take them out when only one is around so you don't give them free lessons to run. Have fun, I know people that would love to be in your situation.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

If it's legal the closer the better more ethical of a shot it will be last thing you want is to take a bad shot and have the animal die a slow death so actually you are being more ethical by getting close to them to take that shot it will increase your odds of a clean kill


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think shooting an animal that friendly to humans as is not afraid of them takes the sport right out of hunting. Might as well shoot the neighbors cat when it walks towards you cause it wants to be petted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The key phrase that caught my eye was, "teeming with rabbits, the area is filled with people during the day..."

This is (to me) an obvious case of overpopulation. An over abundance of any species is bad for the local ecology. Especially in the case of browsers.

Reference Australia in regard to a population without a predator species to maintain balance. They will devastate the local grasses first then start eating the natural ground covers and go from there to brushy foliage. Starvation of other Bios in the vicinity is assured and so is the decline in their populations. As food diminishes in the area disease will run rampant in the invasive population. The survivors will spread into other sources of food, which in this day will be urban areas while carrying their diseases. Yes, They are cute; and it does not seem sporting to ... basically shoot a cow, This situation needs a predator species and we are one of the best. Discretion is advised so to avoid the uproar of the less informed. Prepare- Practice and be capable of humane kills and accept the fact that an occasional hands on coupe de grace will be necessary. Use what you kill or leave it alone. So like Wreck-it says,"Kill that bunny." We have a right to balance Nature as well as the foxes and coyotes.

An old man once told me that a rabbit is Natures version of a free range cheeseburger.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I say harvest those bunnies bud ! .. no need to hunt just for sport ... in my opinion hunting is about food .. if I want to play for sport .. I will go shoot targets .. but that's just my opinion on the subject 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

Thank you all for your opinions, I appreciate the feedback. There really does seem to be too many of them, I have seen the odd fox in the area at night time but he can only eat so much! I'll take a few home the next chance I get. I assume I should stick to heavy ammo for such close range?


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> I say harvest those bunnies bud ! .. no need to hunt just for sport ... in my opinion hunting is about food .. if I want to play for sport .. I will go shoot targets .. but that's just my opinion on the subject
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Interesting point of view, hunting at it heart was all just about food, from an evolutionary stand point I guess we enjoy it so much to encourage us to keep at it!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I think its more to do with the end goal.

If you will use the rabbits as food etc. and you're able to take clean ethical shots - then go right ahead.

I'd make absolutely sure no-one is able to catch you at it though. Just so you don't get grief.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Joey said it perfectly for me.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Cjw said:


> I think shooting an animal that friendly to humans as is not afraid of them takes the sport right out of hunting. Might as well shoot the neighbors cat when it walks towards you cause it wants to be petted.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I feel this way when I hunt with firearms because it's just such a advantage. 
But with a slingshot no shot even at 4 yards is a guaranteed kill animals have super fast reflexes an can actually move out of the way enough to cause you to miss or take a bad shot same happens in archery .


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Still a few questions. If you're legal and you're gonna eat 'em- other people's opinion be danged. Endangering other humans during the harvest could be a serious issue however. On the bunny side, what have they been eating? I don't harvest squirrels where I live because they all taste like pine. Pine flavored meat is an abomination in any species. Your rabbit population, being so comfy with people, is most likely being fed by them, which means a diet of crusty breads, popcorn, Snickers bars, Twinkies, and gummy bears. They may be the most succulent bunnies on the planet.

Harvest one and check carefully for parasites, inside and out. If they pass muster, ask for hasenpfeffer recipes, and enjoy...


----------



## boatman (Sep 18, 2018)

if legal take the shot,if not take the shot when no one is looking kill for food not fun one less bunny less chance of myxi in that area..


----------

